# Hinzufügen einer Site zur Ausnahmeliste nicht möglich



## Didi62 (15. Apr 2016)

Hallo Gemeinde,
ich muss für eine Anwendung im Java ControlPanel eine IP-Adresse zur Ausnahmeliste hinzufügen. Auf 2 Rechnern hat das auch funktioniert, auf dem dritten Rechner ist dies nun nicht möglich. Im ControlPanel im Reiter Sicherheit ist rechts neben der Ausnahmeliste nach Klick auf "Siteliste bearbeiten" die Schaltfläche "Hinzufügen" nur ausgegraut, also deaktiviert, dargestellt.
In der Ausnahmeliste ist bisher keine Ausnahme eingetragen, hinzufügen kann ich wie gesagt auch nichts.
Hat jemand eine Idee woran das liegen könnte?
Ich nutze Windows 10 Pro 64 sowie Java 1.8.0.77

Schon jetzt vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## Didi62 (17. Apr 2016)

Ich habs gefunden!
Für alle die vielleicht das gleiche Problem haben, hier die Lösung:
https://www.java.com/de/download/help/sitelist_disabled.xml


----------

